# Jealous of you girls :(



## Nade..Tadpole

So all of you that are from the US or pretty much *ANYWHERE* but the UK have all got to see your babies at like 6 weeks(ish). (which is great).
I'm really jealous as in the UK they dont give you a scan until they think you are 12 weeks..
Then you get one at 20 weeks..
And then one a little later on..
I want to see my baby and it's really getting to me :cry:
I dont feel pregnant I just feel poorly and like a ticking time bomb when it comes to emotions :'(

UK sucks ass!!! :cry:


----------



## Shanelley

Aw hun that's not good. Does that mean you can't even confirm your dates until you are 12 weeks???


----------



## ashleypauline

thats not fun at all!!! im sorry love!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

No I'm only going on when my last period was...
And as my midwife seems to think I was pregnant during my last period as it was extremely light and abnormal.. 
I have no idea really :cry:
Really upset with the NHS :( It's like it's not real until I see him/her for myself :'(
xoxo


----------



## amygwen

Actually it's not common at all here to have a scan at 6 weeks. Usually you only get a scan that early if you've had complications in previous pregnancies. 12 weeks is usually the first scan! Most doctors won't even see you if you're pregnant until you're 8 weeks because of the risk of miscarriage! And 2 ultrasounds is standard here in the US too, usually you only get a 12 week scan and a 20 week scan (sexing scan).


----------



## charlotte88

i had a scan at 6 weeks because they thought she was ectopic, then one at 12 and again at 20 which is standard. I paid for a 4D scan at 27 weeks. Then i had another at 36 because they thought she was breech.

You dont get another after 20 weeks unless you are measuring big/small or another medical reason.

unfortunatly 2 scans is standard in the UK

x


----------



## Lanna

I've only had one scan and that was at 20 weeks my doctors was really slow at referring me to an OB. I doubt I'll have another scan either my doctor hasn't said anything about it.


----------



## lilosmum

I had a scan at 8 weeks and I live in the UK but that is because I have had a previous high risk pregnancy.


----------



## ashleypauline

i only got one at 5 weeks because of dating reasons...my periods arent normal. and then i was suppose to have another next week that got moved to this week because they still hadn't dated me yet. but i ended up having one today because of spotting. i actually still have to have a follow up next week to make sure everything still looks good but other than that...my next one wont be until 12 weeks and then again probably at 20 weeks!! soo insane!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

My mum's friend in Germany gets one every 4-6 weeks.
My doctors are meant to do a dating scan as soon as they confirm your pregnancy.
Been as they think I may be 4 weeks ahead and already have a bump I dont think it's fair.
I could end up going to my 12 weeks scan and end up being 16 weeks without ever seeing my baby.

You girls might think I'm over-reacting but I just dont think it's fair.
I pay a hell of a lot of tax and expect to be able to see a little picture of my child.
xoxo


----------



## charlotte88

there are some people who get less then the 2 scans we get. 
They actually say too many scans have risks for your baby. that is why they arent up for letting them out so freely.

I know how you feel about paying taxes and feel you are getting nothing. i have had problems with my doctors helping with my SPD and tbh the pain im in, id give up all the scans ive had to, just get rid of the pain or atleast get some help.


----------



## deafgal

yep, I read having too much ultrasounds is not good for the baby. Anyhow, it is not typical to have a ultrasound at 6 weeks unless there is a problem, even for pregnancy after the age 18.


----------



## bbyno1

I thought it was standerd just to have a scan at 12 & 20 weeks if you wernt having no complications et.
I had one at 9 weeks as i have been having heavy bleeding (stronger than a period with lots of clots) but if it wern't for that id be waiting until 12 too.Sucks i know..


----------



## Trying4ababy

I got one at 6 weeks to confirm pregnancy


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Trying4ababy said:


> I got one at 6 weeks to confirm pregnancy

Seems alot of people do.. Nhs just seems to be like.. 
Ahh well we'll estimate when we think you might possibly be 12 weeks.. then we'll see if there's a baby in there yer?

Saying that I'm ranting about everything atm!
xoxo


----------



## babyjan

Hey I know it sucks I'm from the uk too, before I had my scan it didn't seem real at all apart from the fact I was extremely sick all day, I had a scan at 10 weeks for emergency reasons that's when I believed a baby was growing inside of me then the dating scan at 12 weeks and I just had my 20 week one on monday, I don't fink here in the UK you get another scan after that unless its for complication reasons and your doctor or midwife requests one for you. X


----------



## cabbagebaby

i got one at 5 weeks due to bleeding but otherwise you dont get a early scan unless they think somethings wrong which is annoying !!


----------



## krys

Yeah they wouldn't even see me until after 8 weeks. I got an ultrasound at 12 weeks, 20 weeks, and 31 weeks. I actually got two more at 40 weeks, but only to check her fluid levels because I was overdue. :flower:


----------



## Kaisma

Dont worry hun its same.. It was painful to wait til that but on the other hand its worth of waiting x x youll see much more at 12 weeks than 6 weeks x x x


----------



## mariep

I got my first ultrasound at 14 weeks and I'm in the Us lol


----------



## AROluvsJMP

here the first scan is 8 weeks then 12 then 20 and i dont know if i get anymore


----------



## bbyno1

I know a few girls that have got really annoyed by not getting a scan,that they have made something up (bleeding) ect just to get one..


----------



## charlotte88

bbyno1 said:


> I know a few girls that have got really annoyed by not getting a scan,that they have made something up (bleeding) ect just to get one..

I know a few girls like that to and it drives me crazy. Its wasting peoples time and money that can be used for other things for people who really need them.

If there was a need to do scans earlier or more frequently im sure hospitals would do them. 


There is also if your really desperate, pay private :)

x


----------



## Abzandbump

If your that upset about it then pay for a private scan? :shrug:

As everyone else has said you dont normally get a scan before 12 weeks unless your high risk or you have has some sort of bleeding. I had to wait till I was 12 weeks and it felt like forever but tbh we should be grateful we even get them for free with the way the world is so tight atm lol 

I had my 20 week scan and you dont normally get one after that either unless they need to check something. For example I have to have one at 37 weeks because I have a low lying placenta and might need a c-section. If it wasnt for that I would have to wait another 20 weeks like everyone else until baby is actually born to see them again.

It sucks but thats why we should be happy for private scans to see our beans :)


----------



## Elizax

People generally only get early scans if they've had previous/recurring miscarriages are older women (30+) cause there's supposed to be a high chance of ectopic (sp?) pregnancy or missed miscarriages. Also people who have epilepsy as well or any health problems that could affect the survival of baby.

I think 12 weeks is the best time for a scan because they can really see how well your baby is doing and can tell a lot more than at 6-8 weeks. Every woman wants to know that the child is there and healthy but it really is worth waiting till the 12th week for.


----------



## scaredmmy2b

I think here its a scan every 4 weeks. But I think that just depends on who your dr is. I got my first scan at 14 weeks because of insurance reasons.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

My midwife has said that when I'm 37 weeks she likes to do a last scan to see how the baby is lay.
So atleast I'll get 3 minimum.. 
xoxo


----------



## bbymammademi

i think its just where your from cause for me i had one at 6 weeks 7 weeks 7.5 weeks 8 weeks 11.5 weeks and now im gonna have another at 13 weeks to hear the babys heart. 

What i did was i went to a pregnancy resource center and they set me up for two idk if they have those in UK


----------



## chichestermum

its better to wait for your 12 week scan, if you are lucky enough to get an earlier 1 then sometimes you wont get another until 20 which can be a lot more difficult to wait for!
i had a dating scan that should of been 10 weeks (pcos so i have irregular periods) i was told beforehand that if baby was 10 weeks then i wouldnt get another scan until 20 weeks, i ended up only being 6 so i got a 12 and a 20 week too
xx


----------



## zerolivia

Here in the US I think it also depends on what kind of insurance you have. I have complete coverage so I got an ultrasound at 7 weeks & 13 weeks and next week is my 20 week scan. I have a friend who's insurance only covers 1 ultrasound (20 weeks) so don't feel bad! I'm not sure if the UK does insurance stuff like that? But don't get too down on yourself...


----------



## Leah_xx

THe first time i saw my daughter was at 14 weeks and 5 days(i didnt find out i was pregnant till then)
Then at 19 weeks and 5 days i had my sex scan.
Well I had 2 more scans after that to measure baby because of gestational diabetes and that .
Hope u have one soon hun


----------



## lalacrl

im from New york and the first time i had one was at 13 weeks then at 22 weeks! 
i hope u get to see your LO soon! <3


----------



## x__amour

I saw my LO at 7, 11, 20, 32 and sometime around 38/39 I think? :flow:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I just got a letter from the hospital for my scan - It's on the 19th September.. Only a month to wait!! lol
xoxo


----------



## bbyno1

Yay! Tha month will go quickly.
Im having mine next week:) I hope to get a nice sonographer!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

The good thing about mine is it will most probably be my midwife that does it :)
And she's lovely!! 
Atleast now I've got something to look forward too :happydance:
Cant wait to see my babyy :D 
xoxo


----------



## xxsteffyxx

hey hun, go to your docs and ask for an EPAU scan, they'll give you one and then you can see your babba xx


----------



## Natali

I know exactly how you feel hun! I was 4 weeks pregnant when I found out and my scan wasn't till I was 13 weeks + 1 day. They found out it was twins at my first scan and I had gone 9 weeks not knowing .... sooo I wasn't having the right amount of folic acid or anything! They should do them sooner. I'm lucky now because I get one every 4 weeks with it being multiples, I think only having 2 in the whole pregnancy would suck :( x


----------



## sequeena

If your pregnancy goes smoothly you won't get a third scan, sorry hun. I had a really rough pregnancy and ended up having 12 scans which was really scary. You can always get a private scan xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

My midwife's promised me atleast 3 so I'm happy.
I've got one on the 19th Sept. One at 20 weeks and one at 37 weeks.
xoxo


----------



## charlotte88

Nade..Tadpole said:


> My midwife's promised me atleast 3 so I'm happy.
> I've got one on the 19th Sept. One at 20 weeks and one at 37 weeks.
> xoxo


sorry to piss on your parade but the NHS wont give you a 3rd scan just because. they will only give more then the 12 and 20 week unless there is a medical reason.

It doesnt matter what your midwife says.

Also just a question, how have you got a midwife already? maybe im wrong but everyone else i know and have spoken to dont get a midwife until you are 10 weeks at your booking in appointment. 

You only see a doctor till then!


----------



## Abzandbump

I agree with what Charlotte said about getting a random scan at 37 weeks? I get one at 37 weeks because I got a low lying placenta, plus i only got told I would have this scan 4weeks ago.. considering how early you are and how you havnt even had a scan yet to confirm your pregnancy your midwife shouldnt be able to promise you 3 scans, just the 2 your 'supposed' to have :shrug:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

She's written it in my green notes and said she sends her patients for a scan at 37 weeks so she can see exactly how baby is laying. At my hopsital it's the midwifes who are trained to do the scans. So she should be scanning me.
Also it depends on your doctors surgery as to when you get a midwife.
I was 5 weeks when I got my pregnancy confirmed at the doctors and 6 weeks when I got put for an appointment with my midwife.. And I've had 2 appoinments with her..
I trust what she says as she is the professional.. Everywhere is different.


----------



## charlotte88

you've had 2 appointments already? 

Yeah everywhere is different but its very unusual to see a midwife every week seeing as your not high risk.

With the NHS for a first child you see the midwife/Doctor

8-10 weeks for booking appointment & blood tests
12-14 weeks for dating scan
16 weeks for Antenatal check
20-22 weeks for Anomoly ultrasound
25 weeks for antenatal check
28 weeks for antenatal check & Blood test
31 weeks for antenatal check 
34 weeks for antenatal check
36 weeks for antenatal check
38 weeks for antenatal check
40 weeks for antenatal check 
and then every week after that for induction assessment.

You seem very defensive about everything, i don't think you like being proved wrong even by people who have been there done that before you! 

I don't believe why your midwife would see you every week personally especially so early in your pregnancy when you haven't said anything about being high risk other then them not really knowing your EDD. Which tbh not many people do until their first scan so again you are no different.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Quiet offended tbh lol. I'm going on what I've been told by my midwife.
I've seen her twice and I'll see her again at my scan..
No one is proving anyone wrong so I dont see where you're getting that from? I'm not after an arguement - I'm allowed to freely say what I've been told by my midwife.
I'm not too keen on the fact that you think you know me well enough to make that assumption :/ I'm a nurse so know a little of what I'm barking on about :/
Again... My midwife is the professional in this field so I can only go on what she has writted in my notes and what she's said to me and what I know.
My list of what week I need to see who looks completely different to yours - So like I said.. Everywhere's different..


----------



## charlotte88

must be completely different from everyone else in the NHS then because that is the NHS standard. 

Obviously things are different where you are.

You say your a nurse. i thought you said in a previous post that you was a nursery nurse. Thats not the same thing as a nurse, not a healthcare proffesional.


----------



## _mich

im from aberdeen UK. i had a scan when i was 9 weeks as they thought this was when i was 12 weeks cus my periods have always been irregular. i then had one at 12 weeks which is standard, then my 20 week, had a 4d which i paid for at 26 weeks then i had one at 32 weeks as they were worried about babies growth and the way he was lying. i only saw my midwife every 4 weeks then it changes to every 2 weeks ones im 35 weeks. you dont get another scan after 20 weeks unless there worried about the way babys lying or growth. hope this helps :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Like I said it's what's in my notes. I can photocopy them if you are that bothered by it? :wacko:
Lol. I trained as I child practitioner when I went to college.. I then worked as a nursery nurse in a baby room whilst I went to university to get my pediatric nursing..
I then went to work in swindon after I qualified and worked with babies and autistic children and am now back in the midlands.
I am now working on a Brain Injury Ward for babies who haave either been starved of oxygen at birth or as a result of abuse.. Again.. would you like my certificates? 

You shouldnt assume anything of anyone. So I think as you are enjoying ripping into me about how my midwife works and what I do for a living.. Maybe this conversation should end.. Because it's turning into a personal attack.


----------



## charlotte88

just saying you dont really like being told you are wrong about things.
Not the first thread that shows this either.

Not really sure how you are qualified by 20 either tbh but you really dont need to prove it. 

Convo over.


----------



## Quiche94

Where im from, you see a midwife at about 6 weekish. Depending on when you find out. My sister inlaw is 7weeks and just had her first appointment with the midwife and this was to go through previous medical history and fill in all the paper work. Then she has her "booking in one" at 12 weeks, that one is to take the blood samples and urine. Maybe it varies in different places, cause here you hardly see your doctor through your pregnancy unless its an emergency :s 
And also i would like to add that my hospital offers 3 scans, one after 35 weeks you have to request though


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

If that's the way I come across then that's your interpretation of me.. again without knowing me :wacko:
I've done 2 years at college and 2 at university. I was going back to do a post-grad degree but as have LO on the way it's going to have to wait till next year.
I find you quite insulting and dont think you should comment on how educated someone is or what they do as a living. I love my job and I'm only this qualified at almost 21 because I stayed in education and worked my ass off as many people do.


Again I think it's best you dont comment on my thread as this seems to have turned into a personal attack on my pregnancy, education and career.

Thanks.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Quiche94 said:


> Where im from, you see a midwife at about 6 weekish. Depending on when you find out. My sister inlaw is 7weeks and just had her first appointment with the midwife and this was to go through previous medical history and fill in all the paper work. Then she has her "booking in one" at 12 weeks, that one is to take the blood samples and urine. Maybe it varies in different places, cause here you hardly see your doctor through your pregnancy unless its an emergency :s
> And also i would like to add that my hospital offers 3 scans, one after 35 weeks you have to request though

I had bloods and urine at 6 weeks..
Then she came to my house at 7 weeks to do the family history bit.
I see my doctor more than my midwife :wacko:
Only see her like 3 times not including scans...
I'll see my doctor every 4-5 weeks..
Obviously works different.. :flower:
xox


----------



## Quiche94

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Quiche94 said:
> 
> 
> Where im from, you see a midwife at about 6 weekish. Depending on when you find out. My sister inlaw is 7weeks and just had her first appointment with the midwife and this was to go through previous medical history and fill in all the paper work. Then she has her "booking in one" at 12 weeks, that one is to take the blood samples and urine. Maybe it varies in different places, cause here you hardly see your doctor through your pregnancy unless its an emergency :s
> And also i would like to add that my hospital offers 3 scans, one after 35 weeks you have to request though
> 
> I had bloods and urine at 6 weeks..
> Then she came to my house at 7 weeks to do the family history bit.
> I see my doctor more than my midwife :wacko:
> Only see her like 3 times not including scans...
> I'll see my doctor every 4-5 weeks..
> Obviously works different.. :flower:
> xoxClick to expand...

I would see my midwife (at a clinic) every 4 weeks, then when i get to like 30ish weeks she comes to my house. 
I would see my doctor at major milestones if you like,
-Confirming pregnancy, so like when you find out. 
-12 weeks, after all your downs tests and stuff
-28 weeks, for my anti D injection

I think thats about it, unless needed . 
Strange how it all works, i thought that was normal but obviously depending of your pregnancy and doctor/hospital it changes :flower:


----------



## ferens06

Wow some people on here are so nasty. :hugs: to OP. Why turn these forums into personal attacks on people? It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## mummymunch

They dont tend to scan you before 12 weeks because the risk of miscarriage is so high, tbh it would be a waste of their money, I had a scan with my first pregnancy, well after my miscarriage to check there was nothing left, then with emily i got an early scan as i had a miscarriage before, but that wasnt till 11 weeks, then 13 weeks, then 21 weeks. you can always pay for a private scan if you are worried but tbh you wont get to see a lot, even when we went at 11 weeks we could barely see anything, my friend was rushed to hospital as they thought she was 16 weeks but she was only 6 and they could barely even trace a heartbeat xx


----------



## sequeena

Oops I seem to have accidentally started something, sorry!

It does differ depending where you live. I saw my doctor at 6 weeks,'midwife came to my home at 7 weeks, scan and consultant at 10+6. Emergency scan at 15+1 (my waters ruptured) then scans and consultant appointments at 17,'18, 19, 20, 24, 28, 32, 33, 34 and 36 weeks. Midwife I saw at 16, 25, 28, 32, 36 and 40'weeks. I wasn't told when I'd have my next scan until I was at the hospital having scans. 

Sorry about the mistakes I'm on my iPhone and it's awkward


----------



## SmartieMeUp

10w - confirmed pregnancy
11w - referred to midwife (meant to of filled my notes but they weren't prepared)
12w - filled out notes, weight/height measured, urine sample, bloods taken and put through for a scan. Accepted DS so I could get in earlier as it's only upto 14 weeks.
13w - dating(NT) & DS scan, bloods taken + urine sample
14w - heard HB (rushed in hospital)
16w - midwife check, measured my belly, urine sample
20+6w -sexing scan, blood taken, urine sample
Supposed to of had MW app at 24 and 28 but missed them due to moving.
28+2 - emergency scan
34+6 - scan booked due to breech positioning and results for birth

I should have MW appointments every 2 weeks from 28 weeks.

Most places in UK only allow NT & anomaly scans on the NHS unless of emergencies, growth checks and multiple babies.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

The thread was only started cause i was on a downer wanting to see my baby..
All doctors are different n i dont understand comments made by certain users. Its made me not want to use the site as freely as i have been.
Its nice to see all the different appointments ppl have has as its interesting to see how the uk differs even though its all nhs. None are wrong :/
xoxo


----------



## mamawannabee

That is totally not the norm in the US. My doctor only does 1 u/s throughout pregnancy at 18 weeks. The only reason I had a 6 week was because I have 2 previous mc and had used Clomid to get pg which can cause multiples. In any normal pg they only do the 18 week one though. And I had to go for a level II u/s after the 18 week one so got another, and now will be going every 6 weeks to monitor baby's kidney problem and fluid levels. Every other woman I know has only gotten the 1 at 18 to 20 weeks.


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

xxsteffyxx said:


> hey hun, go to your docs and ask for an EPAU scan, they'll give you one and then you can see your babba xx

Honestly I wasn't going to post anything on this but please no matter how tempting don't go to EPAU to ask for a scan if there is nothing wrong. There's a few people on BnB who seem to tell others to do this but unless you have a reason to worry such as heavy bleeding or pains then leave the appointments to people who really need them. 
I had to go there at 6weeks after getting painful cramps and bleeding. I couldn't get an appointment for a day or so just because there were so many people there. I spent the whole night worrying that something was wrong.
Got there had an internal scan (not pleasant) and they couldn't see anything other than a yolk sac and gestational sac. No heartbeat. Nothing.
I had an appointment a week later and sat in a tiny waiting room for ages waiting to find out if my baby was okay. Fortunately they had a heartbeat and I now have a healthy baby inside me. 

As much as I wanted to see my baby I would rather have had no bleeding and not have to worry about going to the hospital on my own to see if my baby was okay. 

Just remember how lucky you are to not be having problems. I'm sure your baby is fine in there. The wait between the 12 week scan and 20 week is difficult but you can always find something to keep you occupied. 

If you really want a scan its about £100+ to get a private one done. You could obviously chose to do that now or wait for a few months till your baby is bigger and get a 3D one done. It will be worth the wait. 

xx


----------



## kittycat18

It depends what part of the UK you are in. I had one at 11+2 weeks, 20+1 weeks, 29+2 weeks, 34+2 weeks, 37+5 weeks and 40+2 weeks... :flow:


----------



## charlotte88

XxXsusieqXxX said:


> xxsteffyxx said:
> 
> 
> hey hun, go to your docs and ask for an EPAU scan, they'll give you one and then you can see your babba xx
> 
> Honestly I wasn't going to post anything on this but please no matter how tempting don't go to EPAU to ask for a scan if there is nothing wrong. There's a few people on BnB who seem to tell others to do this but unless you have a reason to worry such as heavy bleeding or pains then leave the appointments to people who really need them.
> I had to go there at 6weeks after getting painful cramps and bleeding. I couldn't get an appointment for a day or so just because there were so many people there. I spent the whole night worrying that something was wrong.
> Got there had an internal scan (not pleasant) and they couldn't see anything other than a yolk sac and gestational sac. No heartbeat. Nothing.
> I had an appointment a week later and sat in a tiny waiting room for ages waiting to find out if my baby was okay. Fortunately they had a heartbeat and I now have a healthy baby inside me.
> 
> As much as I wanted to see my baby I would rather have had no bleeding and not have to worry about going to the hospital on my own to see if my baby was okay.
> 
> Just remember how lucky you are to not be having problems. I'm sure your baby is fine in there. The wait between the 12 week scan and 20 week is difficult but you can always find something to keep you occupied.
> 
> If you really want a scan its about £100+ to get a private one done. You could obviously chose to do that now or wait for a few months till your baby is bigger and get a 3D one done. It will be worth the wait.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Kudos :)


----------



## bbyno1

I think this thread should just end here to be honest.
It's just going more & more downhill. I think we should just all focus on our own scans/midwife appointment:)


----------



## armywifey613

yea i had A LOT of scans soo far and im only 12 weeks but its due to being high risk...now they only do them if i have any complications but even now ...i dont get one till 13 weeks when most people here get them at 12 ...only a week lol i know i know .but im impatient hehhhee =)..but i would much rather have these pains go away and have a normal pregnancy with 2 scans =)...i would just pay for the rest


----------



## jemmie1994

i only get 2 scans cos im low risk but i saw midwife at 8 weeks as soon as pregnancy was confirmed by doctor, had seen nurse at 5 weeks as soon as i found out. had first scan at 12 weeks got 2nd one at 20 weeks then paying to have a 3D one at around 28 weeks pretty standard but i mucked it up by seeing nurse instead of doctor.


----------



## Jemma_x

When i was pregnant with LO from 6 weeks to 29 week i had scans roughly every 2-3 weeks. From 29 weeks i had to have scans every 2 days. I know it gets annoying waiting for scans but id have done anything just have two scans, i practically spent my pregnancy in hospital or being at home but only leaving the house to go to the hospital. 

Have you looked at early private scans if you really want to see baby sooner? In my area for a scan before 12 weeks there around £70.


----------



## 17mummytobee

I'm from the UK so hii :) I had a scan at 5+2 9+1 and 13 weeks. I've got one at 21 weeks and then another at 34. Trust me the wait will be well worth it! :D xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hun you do pay tax but do you have any idea how much that has to go on? It goes on a whole range of healthcare and it is actually a tiny percentage in your treatmeant :) I didn't realise this until I started my nurse traing but procedures, scans etc cost a lot more than you pay. Thats not me having a go hun it's just a point :)

I had a scan at 6 weeks due to complications then at 12 and 20 weeks. You only get extra scans if you need it chick and if you do you will get one. I know it is frustrating and you just want to know your LO is ok but your scan will come around quickly and Im sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Hun you do pay tax but do you have any idea how much that has to go on? It goes on a whole range of healthcare and it is actually a tiny percentage in your treatmeant :) I didn't realise this until I started my nurse traing but procedures, scans etc cost a lot more than you pay. Thats not me having a go hun it's just a point :)
> 
> I had a scan at 6 weeks due to complications then at 12 and 20 weeks. You only get extra scans if you need it chick and if you do you will get one. I know it is frustrating and you just want to know your LO is ok but your scan will come around quickly and Im sure everything will be fine xx

I know hun, I've dont my pediatrics and tbh there's not enough funding.
This thread was started just because I was being a hormonal cow with stomach pains who couldnt stop being sick... Same as now really lol.

I've got the date for my scan and I'm happy :thumbup:

xoxo


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Thats good :) Enjoy seeing your LO xx


----------



## Shansam

I have also got 3 scans booked...
My 1st i had at 12 weeks..
2nd is on 22 september ( dating scan )
My third is when im 30 something weeks cant remember the date.
I dont think its fairr that a few girls were jumping on the OP about having a third scan..
Im having a third scan too AND i am on the NHS.


----------



## kittycat18

Shansam said:


> I have also got 3 scans booked...
> My 1st i had at 12 weeks..
> 2nd is on 22 september ( dating scan )
> My third is when im 30 something weeks cant remember the date.
> *I dont think its fairr that a few girls were jumping on the OP about having a third scan..
> *Im having a third scan too AND i am on the NHS.

I'm not 100% sure that all comments were directed due to the fact that the OP was having two scans but wished for more. But I am not sure why they were said, maybe a previous issue in a previous thread...? I am not on here much anymore :flower:


----------



## Kaisma

kittycat18 said:


> Shansam said:
> 
> 
> I have also got 3 scans booked...
> My 1st i had at 12 weeks..
> 2nd is on 22 september ( dating scan )
> My third is when im 30 something weeks cant remember the date.
> *I dont think its fairr that a few girls were jumping on the OP about having a third scan..
> *Im having a third scan too AND i am on the NHS.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure that all comments were directed due to the fact that the OP was having two scans but wished for more. But I am not sure why they were said, maybe a previous issue in a previous thread...? I am not on here much anymore :flower:Click to expand...

It was about her midwife told her she will have 3 scand and someone told her that cant be right and NHS dont do that or something like that and it started an argument. :shrug: Basically that she couldnt have 3 scans.. This is how I understood the whole thing!


----------



## rainbows_x

In the UK for a normal pregnancy it's one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks.
I had one at 4, 6, 11, 12 & 20 weeks. x


----------



## Shanelley

I dont know how i ended up commenting tht in here.


----------



## LovingMommy10

I had my first scan at 6 or 7 weeks, & im from the U.S lol
Then I had one at 17 (It was because we had to moniter LO's heart)
Then a follow up at 23 weeks (heart again)
& maybe getting another one.. but im not sure.

Like you said everywheres different, and no one should judge you about that or your opinions :flow: I hope you do get a 3rd scan cause id LOVE more too lol


----------



## youngmummy94

i live in australia 
i had an ultrasound due to previous MC at 6 weeks and one at 12 weeks due to pains and blood.
my first midwife appointment was at 14W and then again at 20W and 24W. every 4 weeks until 32 weeks when they are fortnightly. we are supposed to only get one scan at 19-20W for the anomaly. unless we have problems like breech, growth problems, plafenta etc we dont get other funded US's.


----------



## Chrissy7411

I had 3. I hated the wait for the first one and the last one. I found out when I was only a few weeks pregnant and I couldn't even get an appointment till I was almost 12 weeks.

11.4
12.2
19.4

:flow:


----------



## Shanelley

Ive had 3 so far
6 weeks, 12 weeks and 18 weeks


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Me again hunni

I went away thinking about you wondering why they are saying you are going to have 3 scans. So I looked it up hun, your NHS trust only offer 2 routinley and a MW has to have a clinical reason for sending you for a scan, she can tell how baby is lying by stomach palpations. I just don't want you to get your hopes up and then be disappointed :hugs:
https://www.worcsacute.nhs.uk/patie...h/during-your-pregnancy/ultrasound-scans.aspx
x


----------



## Mindy_mini

bbyno1 said:


> I know a few girls that have got really annoyed by not getting a scan,that they have made something up (bleeding) ect just to get one..

I'm sorry but this is shocking. I worked on a antenatal day ward for a while and at the time they were undergoing am assessment of time/fund management. Each scan costs the NHS £800! 

The reason the NHS don't offer scans as routine before 12 wks is simple. The risk of something going wrong before 12wks is so high that it's not economical. Sorry I know it sounds heartless but if we started scanning every woman earlier a lot of money would be spent which could be used on improvin maternity services, breast feeding support, cancer research. Need I go on????

Also, at 6wks, being a few days of with dates can be the difference between seeing a feral pole or an actual little baby, a heart beat or no heart beat whcih just leads to worry for the woman.

I think a lot of you have been unfair to the opening poster in saying she's wrong about having three scans. Whilst most trusts only offer two, a friend of mine had her baby in east London and because it was a teaching hospital she had an extra scan as part of a study so she had three. 

I think it's important to remember than scans aren't social events to meet your baby, its for medical reasons and frankly we should be grateful we live in a country where scans are available and what's more, for free!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Me again hunni
> 
> I went away thinking about you wondering why they are saying you are going to have 3 scans. So I looked it up hun, your NHS trust only offer 2 routinley and a MW has to have a clinical reason for sending you for a scan, she can tell how baby is lying by stomach palpations. I just don't want you to get your hopes up and then be disappointed :hugs:
> https://www.worcsacute.nhs.uk/patie...h/during-your-pregnancy/ultrasound-scans.aspx
> x

Yeh i thought this initally. She just said as she does the scans she likes to see how the babies lying and a final check-up.. 
We'll see when i get there lol. Agess away yet :)
Thanks for looking it up though. I'll ask her more about it. She's written it in my notes so i'll remember to bring it up :)
Xoxo


----------



## mummyandbump1

Nade..Tadpole said:


> So all of you that are from the US or pretty much *ANYWHERE* but the UK have all got to see your babies at like 6 weeks(ish). (which is great).
> I'm really jealous as in the UK they dont give you a scan until they think you are 12 weeks..
> Then you get one at 20 weeks..
> And then one a little later on..
> I want to see my baby and it's really getting to me :cry:
> I dont feel pregnant I just feel poorly and like a ticking time bomb when it comes to emotions :'(
> 
> UK sucks ass!!! :cry:


hii  
i live in the uk & i had a scan at 7 weeks .. you can ask your doctor to refer you to the early scan clinic at the hospital, if you said your worried and jst want to check everything is ok then they should refer you for one asap .. thats all i did .. and i had one the very next week & i seen my little girl at 7 weeks, then 13 weeks then 17 weeks ( for a 4d scan-private) & i have another scan at the hospital when il be 21 weeks on thursday & after that im having a private one again before my little girly decides to arrive  

xxxx


----------



## mummyandbump1

mummyandbump1 said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> So all of you that are from the US or pretty much *ANYWHERE* but the UK have all got to see your babies at like 6 weeks(ish). (which is great).
> I'm really jealous as in the UK they dont give you a scan until they think you are 12 weeks..
> Then you get one at 20 weeks..
> And then one a little later on..
> I want to see my baby and it's really getting to me :cry:
> I dont feel pregnant I just feel poorly and like a ticking time bomb when it comes to emotions :'(
> 
> UK sucks ass!!! :cry:
> 
> 
> hii
> i live in the uk & i had a scan at 7 weeks .. you can ask your doctor to refer you to the early scan clinic at the hospital, if you said your worried and jst want to check everything is ok then they should refer you for one asap .. thats all i did .. and i had one the very next week & i seen my little girl at 7 weeks, then 13 weeks then 17 weeks ( for a 4d scan-private) & i have another scan at the hospital when il be 21 weeks on thursday & after that im having a private one again before my little girly decides to arrive
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

& before any one says i was just skanking the NHS for an extra scan to start off with .. i had a miscarriage before i got pregnant! and they can give me up to ten scans because i have pcos & they have to keep and eye on me.


----------



## chichestermum

mummyandbump1 said:


> mummyandbump1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> So all of you that are from the US or pretty much *ANYWHERE* but the UK have all got to see your babies at like 6 weeks(ish). (which is great).
> I'm really jealous as in the UK they dont give you a scan until they think you are 12 weeks..
> Then you get one at 20 weeks..
> And then one a little later on..
> I want to see my baby and it's really getting to me :cry:
> I dont feel pregnant I just feel poorly and like a ticking time bomb when it comes to emotions :'(
> 
> UK sucks ass!!! :cry:
> 
> 
> hii
> i live in the uk & i had a scan at 7 weeks .. you can ask your doctor to refer you to the early scan clinic at the hospital, if you said your worried and jst want to check everything is ok then they should refer you for one asap .. thats all i did .. and i had one the very next week & i seen my little girl at 7 weeks, then 13 weeks then 17 weeks ( for a 4d scan-private) & i have another scan at the hospital when il be 21 weeks on thursday & after that im having a private one again before my little girly decides to arrive
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> & before any one says i was just skanking the NHS for an extra scan to start off with .. i had a miscarriage before i got pregnant! and they can give me up to ten scans because i have pcos & they have to keep and eye on me.Click to expand...

10 because you have PCOS? i have PCOS too, i had 1 at 6 weeks to check the dates (i thought i was 10 weeks, turned out i was 6!) 
then had the usual 12 and 20 (all be a bit late!)
and i have a growth scan tomoz.
Iv had severe pains throughout this pregnancy and my midwife wouldnt send me for an extra scan when they got worse :( i had to wait for my 20 week scan to make sure everything was fine when i had been having pains from week 15 :( 
your a lucky moo! lol! im just glad everything with baby is fine tho :) xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I think it really does depend on the doctor n midwife :S 
mad really! Lol. 
Xoxo


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah it's crazy isn't it everyone should get equal healthcare dependant on their individual needs not what the MWs/doctors think should happen x


----------



## Elizax

I just don't know why your midwife is doing your scans, do you have your blue folder yet. Normally you go to the hospital and have a proffesional ultrasound person do that.

I don't know about everyone else but my midwife is only based at my doctors and I see her once a month (and when I go into labour) for only my weight, measurements, blood etc... I didn't know midwives actually performed the scans. 

And I'm not causing an argument or any crap like, I've just been told that it's all pretty much NHS standard, but that's just how i've heard it works (and it may differ in certain places) from a lot of girls across the uk :wacko:


----------



## BabyDuy

im really sorry, i dont know how you feel, i was able to see my baby at 8 weeks because they wanted to make sure everything was okay because we had a scare and then i had another one at 9 weeks as a fallow up, my next one is in a couple weeks and i will be 15 weeks along. Dont worry im sure it'll be worth the wait when you see your baby for the 1st time :)


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Elizax said:


> I just don't know why your midwife is doing your scans, do you have your blue folder yet. Normally you go to the hospital and have a proffesional ultrasound person do that.
> 
> I don't know about everyone else but my midwife is only based at my doctors and I see her once a month (and when I go into labour) for only my weight, measurements, blood etc... I didn't know midwives actually performed the scans.
> 
> And I'm not causing an argument or any crap like, I've just been told that it's all pretty much NHS standard, but that's just how i've heard it works (and it may differ in certain places) from a lot of girls across the uk :wacko:

Yeh i thought that too. Its only when she was at my house n got a call off the hospital about a broken machine. N when she said she was the only one who'd used that new machine previously that i asked her who was doing my scan, she said she would be unless something came up then another midwife/doctor would. She works at my doctors, childrens centre with my mum on a tuesday and does home calls and scans at the hospital.. Thought it was odd but hey ho lol.
My hospital is so stretched though it doesnt suprise me that they train people who already work for them rather than employ new staff. They had to shut down our maternity ward so ive got to travel 40mins to the nearest city for anything major or when im in labour :/ xoxo


----------



## ClaireBear251

Early pregnancy team will get you one early hunny x


----------



## jemmie1994

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Yeh i thought that too. Its only when she was at my house n got a call off the hospital about a broken machine. N when she said she was the only one who'd used that new machine previously that i asked her who was doing my scan, she said she would be unless something came up then another midwife/doctor would. She works at my doctors, childrens centre with my mum on a tuesday and does home calls and scans at the hospital.. Thought it was odd but hey ho lol.
> My hospital is so stretched though it doesnt suprise me that they train people who already work for them rather than employ new staff. They had to shit down our maternity ward so ive got to travel 40mins to the nearest city for anything major or when im in labour :/ xoxo

My hospitals maternity ward has been shut too so can only have my antenatal care there =( gotta go to one of the other hospitals when im in labour


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

jemmie1994 said:


> Nade..Tadpole said:
> 
> 
> Yeh i thought that too. Its only when she was at my house n got a call off the hospital about a broken machine. N when she said she was the only one who'd used that new machine previously that i asked her who was doing my scan, she said she would be unless something came up then another midwife/doctor would. She works at my doctors, childrens centre with my mum on a tuesday and does home calls and scans at the hospital.. Thought it was odd but hey ho lol.
> My hospital is so stretched though it doesnt suprise me that they train people who already work for them rather than employ new staff. They had to shit down our maternity ward so ive got to travel 40mins to the nearest city for anything major or when im in labour :/ xoxo
> 
> My hospitals maternity ward has been shut too so can only have my antenatal care there =( gotta go to one of the other hospitals when im in labourClick to expand...

I just realised I put 'shit down' aha bloody phone!
Yeh I'm dreading when I go into labour. My cousin went there in labour and they sent her home (hour and 20 mins round trip) then by the time she got home she was wanting to push Ashton out :| And ended up rushing back in an ambulance and _just_ making it into the hospital to have him :|
xoxo


----------

